# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صور نانسي عجرم مع زوجها فادي‏

## saousana

بسطل ولا ما بسطل ؟؟  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

مين هاد الي بسطل !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
سوسن حبيبتي شو صايرلك ..؟؟!!! 
تيم الي هو تيم أحلى منه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بتجنن :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله لا بأس ، لايقين

----------


## saousana

> مين هاد الي بسطل !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> سوسن حبيبتي شو صايرلك ..؟؟!!! 
> تيم الي هو تيم أحلى منه


انتي معايرك للجمال فضائية 
ناقص تحكي نانسي مش حلوة  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_بتجنن_


 هي ما اخلفنا طالعة أمورة وماشي حالها ...
أما موضوعنا عن الي مخلي سوسن تسطل :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> والله لا بأس ، لايقين


كيف الاولاد رح يطلعو  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  ؟

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

انتي معايرك للجمال فضائية 
ناقص تحكي نانسي مش حلوة_ 



 حكيت نانسي ماشي حالها ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
بتجنن






هي ما اخلفنا طالعة أمورة وماشي حالها ...
أما موضوعنا عن الي مخلي سوسن تسطل


_


 الطيور على اشكالها تقع يا جوري

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> انتي معايرك للجمال فضائية 
> ناقص تحكي نانسي مش حلوة_ 
> 
> 
> 
>  حكيت نانسي ماشي حالها ...


ماشي حالها يا ظالمة 
ولك هاي نانسي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
وبعدين جوزها بسطل ان عجبك وان ما عجبك  :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كيف الاولاد رح يطلعو  ؟


اكيد بجننو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

ماشي حالها يا ظالمة 
ولك هاي نانسي 
وبعدين جوزها بسطل ان عجبك وان ما عجبك 
_


 بسطل بسطل .. متل ما بدك ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## حلم حياتي

ما شاء الله حلوين 
وخصوصا العريس
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

ماشي حالهم 
الله يخليهم لبعض ويخلفوا الذرية الصالحة ويا ريت يكونوا كلهم بنات 
مثل امهم نانسي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ماشي حالهم 
> الله يخليهم لبعض ويخلفوا الذرية الصالحة ويا ريت يكونوا كلهم بنات 
> مثل امهم نانسي


امين ولا تحط عينك على البنت الاولى حصة عمار  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_امين ولا تحط عينك على البنت الاولى حصة عمار_ 


 شو صارت محجوزة  :Eh S(2): 

طيب وين اروح انا ما بقدر اصبر للبنت الثانية انا خايف تخلف هالبنت وبعدين تصير تخلف شباب  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  والله الوضع مابطمن بالمنتدى

----------


## النورس الحزين

مع احترامي ولا في من الحلا اشي

----------


## saousana

> والله الوضع مابطمن بالمنتدى


معطلين يختي وفاضيين شو بدك تعملي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اه والله انها بتسطل  :Bl (3):

----------


## الولهان

حلوه نا نسي 

شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> معطلين يختي وفاضيين شو بدك تعملي_


المشكله كل واحد بغني على ليلاه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

جد يسلموا حلوييييين

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قال بسطل قال

والله انكوا مساكين يهالبنات

بس بدكوا واحد معفن تسولفوا عنه

والشباب نفس الإشي بس اخف شوي

 :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## ابو العبد

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Tiem

فعلا تيم احلى منه ما احكي عن حالي احكي عن تيم الحسن.........!
تقبل تعليقي ومروري
تيم

----------


## الشرفات

سمعه احلا منه  :SnipeR (19): 


وجارتنا ام مطلق احسن من ننسي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

نانسي مش حلوة يا سوسن الاحلى هيفاء وهبي اذا بتحبي تتأكدي روحي على البوماتي

----------


## eng. Ehsan

:Bl (14): هما حلوييييييين بس مش لدرجة التسطيل...
بعدين انا شفت نانسي بلا مكياج بلقاء ع الـT.V بتخزززززززززززززي...
يمكن زوجها حلو شوي حتى هوا احلى منها... :Bl (14): 
مشكوووووووووووووورة

----------


## mylife079

مش شايف شي بسطل 

انا احلى منه ومن نانسي

شكرا سوسن

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بلاقي عندكم بنادول :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> بلاقي عندكم بنادول؟


بس بنادول 
اطلب طلب محرز يا ابن الحلال  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بس بنادول 
> 
> اطلب طلب محرز يا ابن الحلال


راسي بيوجعني من صاحب الموضوع و صاحب الصوره كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> راسي بيوجعني من صاحب الموضوع و صاحب الصوره كمان


ما في عنا ولا اشي 
سكرنا وشطبنا  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## الخمايسة

معى احترامي للجميع ولا وحده حلوه لا نانسي ولا هيفا  كله عمليات تجميل خصوصاً الختياره هيفا اللي ما بتنزلي من زور..........

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ما في عنا ولا اشي 
> 
> سكرنا وشطبنا


 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

اول مرة بكتشف انه نانسي ما عنها دوق

والله انها بتجنن

 :SnipeR (62):

----------

